# What to get as a Wifi receiver for my desktop?



## Tommygunn (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been parusing Ebay for various wifi adaptors but I need some clarification on what I should get.
I'm looking at PCI, PCI-E, USB Dongle(Mini & Ultra Mini), 50mbps, 150mbps etc.

I presume that for gaming, videos and the usual nonsence I'm into I would be best going for a PCI-E, 150mbps wifi card, however, the USB dongles are dirt cheap and claim to do 150mbps.

Do these cards/dongles work as advertised? Does one format work better than another?

What would you suggest.
Tom.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 3, 2011)

Personally i like the usb ones because you can get a usb extension cable and move them around to get a better signal.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think I picked up a sweet Dlink PCI wireless G that I use in my desktop for like 10$

Never had any issues with signal


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2011)

Both PCI(-e) and USB has pros/cons 2 major points:

1) External antennas are near next to nonexistent for USB adapters
2) PCI(-e) takes up a slot inernally but again able to replace those antennas to allow dB gain.

As far as throughput is concerned Wifi G is enough to do low quality AVI streaming and some MKV streaming. If doing an HTPC you may either want to cable network your home or run Wifi N (I'm currently running a Wifi N wireless extender in bridge mode to my HT setup).

EDIT:

Just get the best you can afford from a known brand, TrendNet, Buffalo, Cisco, D-link, Netgear, Belkin. Go with Wifi N if you can that way if you do ever want to stream you wont need to switch that card/adapter out sooner than later.

EDIT2:

Although i do own an Encore Wifi N PCIe adapter in my gamer(see specs) and do tons of streaming to the HTPC, never had issues.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 3, 2011)

ALFA AWUS036NH or ALFA AWUS036H ...just ownage.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2011)

N-Gen said:


> ALFA AWUS036NH or ALFA AWUS036H ...just ownage.



Just had to take a glance. Those are VERY nice.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

ALFA AWUS036NH looks like it owns


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 3, 2011)

I own the H model, some mates of mine had some driver errors and got the NH instead, roughly the same price. I can tell you, the range is beyond INSANE. I have a 12dbi antenna outside in the open on the roof, about 5 stories high and can literally get signals over a kilometer away.

Love the power control drivers on it, love the functionality, great chipset, I have 9 metres of wire to the antenna and there's no loss whatsoever. For the price I'd highly recommend them.

The wattage gain from 1 watt to 2 watts will be negligible or close to negligible, as is with 500mW to 1W, but it will make a nice difference in the indoors.

Edit: There are other models claiming the same, like the G-Sky variants, I fell for that at first and they use a different chipset variant. The ALFA brandishes the 8187L chipset which is the proper one, the G-Sky variants carry the 8187B variant, which was kind of a let down.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 3, 2011)

I may look into getting that NH model for myself


----------



## Tommygunn (Nov 3, 2011)

My needs are for relatively short range wifi i.e. for a house (5-10m). The Wifi TX is actually a metre from my desktop currently. 
My main use of the wifi, apart from the usual internet video stuff, is for online games. The better performance I can achieve for that the better.

A couple of wifi adaptors I've picked out are those below. Does anyone have any thoughts on them for my application?

TP-Link 150Mbps PCI Express Wifi Card

Mini Micro USB 802.11n/g Adapter Dongle

Tom.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 3, 2011)

I'd agree to go for branded. I own a TP-Link router and its quality isn't that great. A mate of mine that works at the local importers owns a repeater and he says the signal keeps playing up. I don't know if anyone else has had a positive experience with them, but so far, I haven't. I can't say the same for ALFA (Realtek chipsets), D-Link and Linksys, superb products for their prices.


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 3, 2011)

ASUS makes some too, I was impressed with the N15 PCIE card, allowed me to access a xfinity hotspot taht was two blocks away.

FYI they do have USB sticks that will allow you to use a high DBI antenna, generally though they are much weaker than PCIE alternatives


----------



## Tommygunn (Nov 9, 2011)

I went with the TP-Link pcie unit. I will see how it goes and report back.

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## Tommygunn (Nov 20, 2011)

The TP-Link card arrived the other day and it works perfectly. Very happy.

Tom.


----------

